# Pics of Mike's Wolf Creek Light Railway.



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pics finaly of our new garden railway, currently running track power with a LGB Stainz and all Austrian wagons. Shifting to Live Steam power with a Roundhouse Billy this Monday. I finaly got the track ballested and my station built. I am planning to extend the track work around the pond with a bridge across the middle to reconnect in front of the water wheel. The whole area around the water wheel remains damp all the time, I plan to get moss growing and overtake the whole area with it, track an all. The idea is a rundown narrow gauge railway, hauling coal/slate/stone, between the wars somewhere in Europe. I wanted to go 32mm gauge track, and in time I may, but getting enough of it here in the states is both expensive and difficult for the good Peco track that will look the way I want. So for now the trains will polish the LGB rails. Its still quite harsh with no other buildings or other railway details, but that will change over time. The steam engine spent this years budget for the railway, and I got it about half what a new one costs, although it is new/unfired. I am working on bridge ideas for the pond, dont want just a wood plank. I have some metal that has all kinds of different bolt holes in it, kind of like the stuff you see in the Lowe's hardware dept. I might use that as a base then make up some sides to it, make it look like a girder bridge where the low sides stick up on each side. A center support pillar would be nice, but not sure how to deal with it just yet. My garden railway is in the shade all day thanks to two huge maple trees, so getting the UK style overgrown look is possible, the line doesnt see direct sun till fall and spring when the trees are bare. More pics as I make some more progress. Mike




























_(Resized images, they exceed 640 max width, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

HE he, looks fun.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

The empire begins...! A fine start. Best wishes for your RR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice start! Well on your way.  
Toad


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

What a Name. I thought we were talking MTH. 

Looks great. Before you know it, the whole backyard.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used that railway name all the way back to my HO logging days. The Wolf Creek Logging Company used to be quite an extensive all shay powered line in my parents basement. A PFM brass shays, 4 to be exact. I had a late Pacific Coast shay, a C-3 Flywheel shay, a Hillcrest and the HOn3 Cowichen shay to work the narrow gauge branch. Sadly all that remains are my memories. The shays got sold to pay for stuff on my pickup truck at that time when I got into trucks and girls. Much like many of us at that time in life.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I was talking about your name. Mike Wolf is the owner of MTH (Mikes Train House) major manufacturer of O gauge trains and now G gauge at 1:32. 
http://www.mth-railking.com/


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. I bet it feel great to have something running now. A good start.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know who you were speaking of, and I dont care for the man either. The line is actualy in our front yard. The back yard lost its huge tree a few years ago to a lightning strike so the whole yard is in the full hot sun all day, and the summers here in Indiana are hot and humid. So, till the new trees grow and get some shade, the front garden is where the railway is. We live at the end of a long, very quiet, cul de sac, the secrurity lighting is excellent with one of those big pole mounted sodium vapor street lights, but the trees shade the yard from it and the hot daytime sun. Of coarse only the one building and track remain outdoors when we are not home. I keep the trains in the front closet. Mike


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Did some train spotting today on the WCLry. Caught the Stainz #2 on the late afternoon passenger extra. Cheers Mike 

























(resized over-sized pics to 640 pixels wide, Jim Francis Moderator)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

